# spark plug wires



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Someone suggest something other then accel- The nologys that I want are like 356 dollars- yeah I dont think so- but the accels are like 40 bucks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Someone suggest something other then accel- The nologys that I want are like 356 dollars- yeah I dont think so- but the accels are like 40 bucks.


Damn, I having a hard time understanding what your saying.  Unless your wires are craped out I would not worry about them giving you hp.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no man- I just need to replace them with a good set- the ones that I got with the car were stupid as heck- one was held together with electrical tape- I bought accels and now I have to warranty them through my distributor- I was just asking if I am better off getting another set of accels or buying the ones at the dealership- the accels- I cant feel them seat properly (when you feel a click) so it kinda freaks me out- what about the factory wires?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Sponge, plus I wanted to run my msd- are the factory wires going to be o.k with that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey Sponge, plus I wanted to run my msd- are the factory wires going to be o.k with that?


I'd get a decent set of 8mm suppression core wires. Accel is ok , as long as you don't use the copper core wires. The RFI from the copper core wires can interfere with the ECU.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> no man- I just need to replace them with a good set- the ones that I got with the car were stupid as heck- one was held together with electrical tape- I bought accels and now I have to warranty them through my distributor- I was just asking if I am better off getting another set of accels or buying the ones at the dealership- the accels- I cant feel them seat properly (when you feel a click) so it kinda freaks me out- what about the factory wires?



You can squeeze the metal clamps to see if they will seat properly (click feel). Also the MSD will be fine on the OEM wires so long as the wires are in good condition.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The ones I have are the super stock 8mm radio resistance core wires- they should be ok. The copper cores only mess with the ecu if they have no resistance though.


----------

